# Dating my Boss Chorus Ensemble CE-1



## Duncan (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't have a pic to post just yet but i'm trying to find the production year for this pedal serial # 940146 any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sept. 1988
Boss Pedal Serial Decoder


----------



## Duncan (Apr 26, 2017)

thanks j


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

You shouldn't date inanimate objects. You'll just end up getting emotionally scarred.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Sept. 1988
> Boss Pedal Serial Decoder


The history table I have of production timelines shows the CE-1 as in production until late 1984. I don't remember precisely where I got the table, but I believe it was from here: Amazon.com: Boss Book: The Ultimate Guide to the World's Most Popular Compact Effects for Guitar (9780634044809): Hal Leonard Corp.: Books

I'm not disputing what the serial decoder has indicated. Just noting that the two sources differ. 1988 seems kinda late to me. The same chart indicates that the CE-2 stopped production at the end of 1982, and the CE-3 started production in late 1982. So, the idea that the CE-1 would have been produced at the same time as the DC-2 was in full swing, the CE-3 was starting to wind down, and the DM-3 had stopped production, seems kind of odd. Particularly, since the MN3002 that the CE-1 depended on was out of production at that point, and eclipsed by other chips, like the MN3004 and 3204.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that the boss dating system if often off by 10 years on CE-1s. I cannot remember where I read this, but do recall reading this info when I was dating the CE-1 I once owned.

TG


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Remember to give it a reach-around.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouldn't date your Boss either.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

Cups said:


> You shouldn't date inanimate objects. You'll just end up getting emotionally scarred.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mhammer said:


> The history table I have of production timelines shows the CE-1 as in production until late 1984. I don't remember precisely where I got the table, but I believe it was from here: Amazon.com: Boss Book: The Ultimate Guide to the World's Most Popular Compact Effects for Guitar (9780634044809): Hal Leonard Corp.: Books
> 
> I'm not disputing what the serial decoder has indicated. Just noting that the two sources differ. 1988 seems kinda late to me. The same chart indicates that the CE-2 stopped production at the end of 1982, and the CE-3 started production in late 1982. So, the idea that the CE-1 would have been produced at the same time as the DC-2 was in full swing, the CE-3 was starting to wind down, and the DM-3 had stopped production, seems kind of odd. Particularly, since the MN3002 that the CE-1 depended on was out of production at that point, and eclipsed by other chips, like the MN3004 and 3204.





traynor_garnet said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that the boss dating system if often off by 10 years on CE-1s. I cannot remember where I read this, but do recall reading this info when I was dating the CE-1 I once owned.
> 
> TG


Wasn't aware of that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## exess_guitar (Nov 12, 2016)

Open it up and take a look at the date code on some of the electrolytic capacitors.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey folks thanks for the info and yes the boss pedalserial decoder is off by a decade my pedal is a 78 not an 88 thanks again.


----------

